# 2013 Vacansoleil-DCM Oltre



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Wow! 

Looks like they're switching to Campagnolo...

Bianchi's 2013 Vacansoleil-DCM Team Bike - BikeRadar


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

With a FSA crank??????????


----------



## os72 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's another pic.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Xxl/xxs:

View attachment 272088


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Whose bikes are those? Quite difference in size, eh?

I wonder if anyone will be using a FSA based power crank.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Whose bikes are those? Quite difference in size, eh?
> 
> I wonder if anyone will be using a FSA based power crank.


Bianchi's should always have Campy.


----------



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

preferred last years color.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, isn't it? I absolutely love how celeste looks beside royal blue. Fantastic. If it weren't for my bum neck, I'd be selling a kidney to buy one of these frames and building it up as money allows. Heck, I'm still mulling it over. Sex. On. Wheels.


----------

